# cone yarn



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I have some odd cones of yarn that I need to find the thickness of for handknitting. I have looked for a chart and can't find anything to help me. For example I have
Heirloom
2/11.00
simply soft
1018
turquoise
748566
No matter what google says this is not caron simply soft yarn. It is a cone yarn, acrylic I think. If anyone knows of a chart for these 2/11 type #'s please help me find one.


----------



## cbnerak (Jun 4, 2013)

I have "acquired" a substantial number of cones (usually someone cleaning out a deceased relatives "stash" and it ends up going to me). I've knit or crocheted with it several times making afghans and scarves (things that don't really require a gauge. I've used several strands together (about 3-4 to use as a worsted weight (4)) and US size 8 knitting needles or US (H) crochet hook. Use more or less strands as desired. You can get some interesting tweed effects - red, white and blue; sports teams (green, gold and white for Packers), etc. I would experiment and test out needle/hook sizes with a number of strands of yarn to get the effect you're looking for.


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello, wrap the yarn around a ruler, not tight, just next to each other. then find out how many wraps=per-inch 
; this is called WPI's. then look online-under yarn with wps of that number. this should at least give you a clue.... Goodluck


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Off the question but where can cone yarns be purchased


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to get them at Webbs years ago. Also at a place in CO that closed down. These I got at a garage sale. There are some listed on ebay. If you look up cone yarn you can find it for sale. Thickness translation is what I need. I have a WPI tool, will give that a try. Was hoping for a chart with the different numbers listed. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html Is this the info you are looking for? Ann


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

That is what I was looking for. The one I printed out from there didn't have the 2/12 etc on it. Any idea what 2/11 would be? Could it be close to a 2/12? I have no idea how old this yarn is. Thank you GrammaAnn. Used to live in Parker CO.
Aurora Yarn store was where I got some cone yarn. But they closed about a year after I moved there.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

2/11 would just be a tad thicker than 2/12. I can find cone mill ends at a yarn store in Boulder, but I am not sure if there is any other place locally.  Ann


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Janana said:


> Off the question but where can cone yarns be purchased


Someone just posted here the other day about www.madeinamerica.com for yarns. I checked it out last night...looks like some good deals. Just what I need...more yarn!!!


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

These might help:

http://www.onepointystick.co.uk/2010/06/02/yarn-equivalents-us-uk-wpi/

http://www.deayarns.co.nz/Knitting_Conversion_Chart.htm

http://www.cara4webshopping.com/freebies_for_fun/yarn_weights.htm

2/11 is between sock or light fingering and fingering (3 ply and fine 4 ply).


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you for your help on where to buy cone yarns.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://knitknackshop.com/ or Stephanies Studio (google it) are both great places to buy cone yarn, too. :thumbup: Ann


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Found this for 100% wool:
3/11 = Sport Weight
4/8 = Worsted Weight
2/11and 3/15 = Fingering Weight
2/20 and 2/24 = Fine weight
2 strands of 2/24 together = Fingering Weight.
http://www.woodlandgreys.com/info/yarncount.htm


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> I have some odd cones of yarn that I need to find the thickness of for handknitting. I have looked for a chart and can't find anything to help me. For example I have
> Heirloom
> 2/11.00
> simply soft
> ...


Caron sold their coned yarn under the brand name Heirloom. 2/11 would be about a fingering weight.

When machine knitting went into the decline, Caron stopped selling yarn on cones. That would have been in the mid-1990's. I used to really like Heirloom yarns.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much, all of you. I printed out all the charts and now feel qualified to sort out the cone yarn I have. It used to be easier to find this info. But machine knitting in the US just isn't what it used to be. Hope it picks up again sometime soon. Thanks for all the wonderful info and all your help. Happy Knitting.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html Is this the info you are looking for? Ann


As always Ann, great resource. Thank you!


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Let's not discuss sellers. in early January KnititNow had a sale for Tamm 3 ply. one of those co-op deals. I ordered three cones. of course sent from Knit Knack Shop in Peru, IN. Everybody goofed. Knit it Now either sent the wrong name, address or Knit knack Shop read it all wrong. They shipped to the wrong person/place. Got returned to sender. Order again got shipped. Still no order.....as of the 18th of February. And they are still shipping fourth class mail. All I get is "I'm only human." I don't think I'm going to live long enough to see this......EVER!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> I have some odd cones of yarn that I need to find the thickness of for handknitting. I have looked for a chart and can't find anything to help me. For example I have
> Heirloom
> 2/11.00
> simply soft
> ...


I lost all my bookmarks a while ago but I would search for a wraps per inch chart and do that with the yarn. Ok I just had to go search and here is the first one on the list. do a search and there are a few different ones... http://www.yarnwench.com/php/WPITable.php


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you everybody! I thought it might be a fingering weight yarn. Tried to knit with it and decided it was more of a lace weight. Will work for shawls fine. Pretty sure it is acrylic, will have to do a burn test. I did print out all the charts and will keep them handy for future reference. Thank you so much.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I use multiple plies of coned yrns to create whatever thickness I need. when knit up and blocked you can't tell it from balls of machine plied yarn. OR you can use a Daruma Home Twister to wrap it together loosely. Much more economical than yarn in balls with labels. Joan 8060


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.yarn-store.com/different-yarns-for-different-knitting-machines.html Is this the info you are looking for? Ann


A wealth of information. Thank you!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I have bought all my cone yarn on Ebay or when they show up at my local thrift shop.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

Webs of course on line
Peter Patchis in Rhode Island by phone tons of yarns on cones
Yarn Barn of Kansas on line
Yubina.com
Jaggerspun
eBay


----------



## SteveD (Aug 14, 2012)

Janana said:


> Off the question but where can cone yarns be purchased


You can get cone yarn from most any knitting machine dealer. Knititnow.com, Passapusa.com, Stephanie's Studio and Yarn, to name a few. You will love the way coned yarn pays off to the knitting machine, no snarls, snags or tight pull.

Steve in PA


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

forgot to add the knitknackshop.com. SHe imports the Acrylic yarn.


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

Passapusa.com. Great place for coned yarn


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

susanjoy said:


> These might help:
> 
> http://www.onepointystick.co.uk/2010/06/02/yarn-equivalents-us-uk-wpi/
> 
> ...


I looked at each of these. This is excellent information to have. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

I have bought yarn from iloveyarn.com. It is on eBay as wehaveyarn.



Janana said:


> Off the question but where can cone yarns be purchased


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you. I think cone yarn would be better then skein yarn when needing lots to work with.


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

Thank you. This is very helpful information.


----------



## irishfour (Jul 23, 2011)

Passapusa.com is in PA too!!!!


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Another way to pick a 'starting' needle size is to double the yarn and pull it through a needle gauge. The smallest hole the double yarn will slide easily through is a good needle size to start with.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for an Awesome Reference chart GramAnn!!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Every once in awhile, I can find cones with 4-ply baby yarn at WalMart. Generally acrylic, but they often have cottons too. Sometimes in solids, sometimes variegated. Also, if you have a Michael's near you, that might be a source. I bought several when I was up in Oregon for the summer.
Marge


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you for the ideas on where to buy cone yarn. I am excited to stock up on some. Can never have enough.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Newtons in Anaheim, Ca still sells cone yarns. If skeins are bought from them, they will cone them.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> Thank you everybody! I thought it might be a fingering weight yarn. Tried to knit with it and decided it was more of a lace weight. Will work for shawls fine. Pretty sure it is acrylic, will have to do a burn test. I did print out all the charts and will keep them handy for future reference. Thank you so much.


Heirloom yarns were all acrylic yarns.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

AmyClaire said:


> Another way to pick a 'starting' needle size is to double the yarn and pull it through a needle gauge. The smallest hole the double yarn will slide easily through is a good needle size to start with.


Good tip to remember when hand knitting. Unfortunately, it doesn't work for machine knitting.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder for how long?..I went there to look over the offerings..they have a big announcement about most of the knitting machines being no longer manufactured. sad


----------

